
Data Packages for Fast, Reproducible Python Analysis - stablemap
http://blog.ycombinator.com/data-packages-for-fast-reproducible-python-analysis/
======
akarve
Author here. Questions about data engineering, versioning data, or why you
shouldn't use git to store data? :) Ask away.

You can also file feature requests or PRs against our GitHub repo
[https://github.com/quiltdata/quilt](https://github.com/quiltdata/quilt)

